# dehydrate goat milk



## whisperinghope (Sep 21, 2013)

I have searched and searched and can't find a good recipe to dehydrate goat milk and in the very near future I will also have cow milk. Some of the skin product goat recipes call for powdered milk and I would like to make it instead of buy it.

How do you make powdered milk? In a normal kitchen how do you dehydrate milk successfully? Has anyone ever done it? Sure would be a lot easier to store if it was powdered.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If you google, there are a few blogs that talk about it and some youtube videos.


----------



## whisperinghope (Sep 21, 2013)

I did find a couple blogs and watch a video but the people weren't successful at making the powdered milk. Do you know of any blogs or videos that they were successful at it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't know anyone who has been successful at it.


----------



## whisperinghope (Sep 21, 2013)

That is so disappointing. I am guessing after reading online that the way they make it in companies is they have a big expensive machine. I really wish I could store the goat milk and cow milk in powder and use it in some bubble bath etc. recipes.

If anyone has any ideas on how to dehydrate the milk I would appreciate it.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Freeze it in ice cube trays for use ina bath


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is a video about it. It's not the best, but it shows how to do it in an oven and dehydrator. I will probably be trying this soon.






Here is more on it:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is another video on it, I've also come across many about dehydrating raw eggs, and other dairy products, and they seem pretty interesting. 

http://m.youtube.com/watchv=31Pq6Ia38xk&desktop_uri=/watch?v=31Pq6Ia38xk


----------

